# My girls in-flight



## southparkbees (Jun 9, 2013)

I've been practicing taking "action" shots of my girls. It's pretty tough to get one completely in focus without blurred wings, but it's fun and I think even the slightly blurry ones are pretty cool!


----------



## petra79 (Jun 9, 2013)

Nice job. My daughter has been focusing on catching them in flight as well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

Very Cool!


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

good pictures


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

nice


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

I, too, tried very hard to get a decent photo in flight. But it is very complicated. Here are m trials.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

It is pretty cool how they throw up their arms when jumping off the entrance: 



















I observed that bees try to land on bees that are covered in pollen:



















Even during flight! The pollen must be very attractive to them.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

All fuzzy...


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

Cleaning the tongue during flight.









Hope you enjoy the attempts to get a decent picture despite all the blurr...


----------



## Cris (Mar 10, 2011)

most excellent


----------



## JStinson (Mar 30, 2013)

Good gosh. These are incredible! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Awesome Pics!!


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

Phacelia - a blessing for the bees.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

The pollen tubes or strands do hinder the bees when landing. Each bee has developed a different landing technique. This one was the most common I have found.

More less during flight the bees turn upside down on her back, reaches out with her hindlegs and...









...leans forward one the legs touches the flower...









...grabs the pollen tubes and presses them against her chest.









Once she has a hold, she crawls upwards.









Like a monster a bumblebee appears from behind a flower.









Little Leonardo da Vinci..









...eats some pollen.


















The bees' abilities in flying always amazes me. Every time I look closer, I see something new. Stunning new.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## Cris (Mar 10, 2011)

so, my natural bias aside (and seriously, what beek could blame me?) hover flies are still kinda cool.


----------



## Tommy Hodge (Jun 4, 2013)

Awesome pics...! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wengeasley (Jun 25, 2013)

that's some great pics!


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Got to save those for January viewing.


----------



## HopCar (Aug 9, 2013)

Those are wonderful photos, thanks for sharing.
Have you guys seen the movie "More Than Honey"?
Amazing in air bee photography.


----------



## Stingy (Dec 14, 2010)

Wonderful pictures. Thank you very much for sharing them.

Any chance you might share your exposure technique.


----------



## Nige.Coll (Aug 18, 2013)

great pics . 
better than i've seen in some books.


----------



## Yvesrow1 (Jan 27, 2013)

:thumbsup:, one of those super awesome cameras is my next investment, i'd love to take HD close-ups of my bees... Great pics :thumbsup:


----------

